# Help: Steps to set up & config  bacula2-server



## HMehrara (Dec 8, 2010)

Dear FreeBSD users

I'm a novice in freebsd. I have installed bacula2-server & its prerequisites ( MYSQL, APACHE .... they work well).
Now I'm kinda in a hurry to config my bacula daemons & start a test job.

couldja help! 

I aint lazy & I'm studying its manual, but it aint clear !!

many tanx


----------



## HMehrara (Dec 8, 2010)

OK !!! 

I've found my answer so far.
got one more Q : shall I use real computers name for the code on config files!!
 for instance:

```
Director {
  Name     = laptop-dir
  Password = "laptop-client-password"
}
```

should I use my PCs real name like " sun-pdc-dir"


I would appreciate your reply


----------



## klabacita (Dec 10, 2010)

You can use any name you want as long as you could identified in the future and have your settings clear and if some else read your configs can detect quickly who is who in your settings.

  If you need help with the settings let us know, good luck


----------



## HMehrara (Dec 11, 2010)

many tnx buddy, got another Q: 
how can I add my local resource as Storage?


----------

